# We Need Your Help . . .



## pjewel

We have a special needs puppy in our midst, and a wonderful breeder whose heart wouldn't let her take the advice of her vet, and have him put down simply because his mother bit off his foot in the birthing process. He is otherwise perfect, chubby, healthy and absolutely beautiful (my assessment). His coloring is just like Bailey's was.

There is no place in the world I'd go to before here to see if we can find him the perfect home. Here are photos of the beautiful boy who will no doubt make someone's life just as special as he is.

Any ideas?


----------



## dbeech

Awww, he is so beautiful. 

Dogs do surprisingly well with only 3 legs. Dogs rely more on their front legs than hind legs so he should do fine. Since he has been this way since birth he will probably do even better than most. 

I hope he finds a wonderful "furever" home.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

OMG, what a wonderful little boy. I just know there is someone who will take him and make his life just full of love and joy. I can see him being a therapy dog in the future. 
I can't wait to see how this works out, I can just feel good things in store for him and his new owner!


----------



## luv3havs

He is soooo beautiful. If nobody on here takes him, how about HRI?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh, I cannot imagine someone on here will NOT take him...he is so adorable..


----------



## krandall

He's absolutely adorable! If I were in the position to take on another puppy, I'd do it in a minute! I hope (and believe it will happen!) that some one else jumps at the opportunity to give a good home to such a lovely little guy!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

How would this puppy do if placed in a home with another Hav? I wish I could recall who it was, but what I recall was that there was a member who had multiple dogs, and when one became ill, the others, or one of the others, started picking on him/her. Would other dog(s) see this as a weakness and pick on this little guy? Would he best be placed in a home where he was the only dog? Or are other dogs usually OK with something like this, as it is not an illness or a decline due to old age?

Look at that face...and those eyes...


----------



## mintchip

There is a "3 legged" pug up the street from me. He had a similar experience (6 years ago) and is fine.


dbeech said:


> Awww, he is so beautiful.
> 
> Dogs do surprisingly well with only 3 legs. Dogs rely more on their front legs than hind legs so he should do fine. Since he has been this way since birth he will probably do even better than most.
> 
> I hope he finds a wonderful "furever" home.


----------



## kudo2u

Linda,

He should do fine with other dogs. 

When a dog becomes ill, weak, disabled, etc. it's a "natural order" for the pack (in the wild) to rid themselves of the weak member. The pack is only as strong as it's weakest link... Usually when something happens to a dog, it's scent changes. As dogs get older, they smell different, infections have an odor to them, open wounds smell like fresh blood, etc. That's usually what triggers this type of behavior.

But this little guy, although disabled, will be fine. He won't have an odor of illness, and I'm sure he will get around just fine without one paw. He may not be able to play as rough as some of the other dogs, but they won't see that as a sign of weakness, rather as a personality trait.


----------



## Ninja

Awwwww omg he is sooo cute!! I love love love his coloring and he looks so healthy...I really hope someone takes him on the forum. I feel so bad I wonder if he is in any pain...I can't believe the vet wanted to put him down!! Is the breeder going to keep him if she doesn't find a home for him?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am guessing the mother nursed and cared for him with the other puppies, or was he separated? He is darling..


----------



## evaofnc

Where is the breeder located? A good friend of mine is currently wanting to adopt a Hav but she wants to do it local to her. She's in the Boston area.


----------



## irnfit

I would take that sweetheartin a nanosecond if I was in a better position to do it. He is precious and I know someone will step up.


----------



## Suzi

If I had him I would have a little boot or shoe with a lift to even out his stance so he could run around on all four legs . I'll ask my HD


----------



## shimpli

I love that boy... I PM Geri with more questions before I ask my DH.


----------



## Alexa

I would so LOVE to see someone on the forum take this little darling so I can see how he grows up. If he does not get adopted here, but by someone else, mandatory havaneseforum.com membership and regular posting will be mandatory!


----------



## pjewel

He is a Prairiwind puppy and aside from the fact that I love him, I love what Linda did by not listening to the vet. This little boy deserves the very special life she wants for him. At this point I suggest anyone interested in him contact Linda directly, though she may weigh in here. I will say, if you are interested, Linda's puppies tend to fly. Based upon my experience three times over, and the experience of many others here (I'm sure), they tend to have wonderful temperaments and just happen to be gorgeous. 

On a personal note, I would love nothing better than all his uncles and aunties here on the forum to be able to watch him grow up and hear about all his adventures. God bless him . . . and the very special person who takes him.


----------



## dodrop82

I think this puppy is someone on this forum's destiny. I hope she can see it too! Had this been 3 months earlier, I think he would have been mine! I pray he has a wonderful life...with someone special....


----------



## pjewel

Stacey, I have the same feeling. This is going to be a special little boy in someone's life. I can't wait to find out which of our hav angels it will be.


----------



## waybrook

Look at that sweet baby....if DH wasn't going in for surgery in the next month I'd be so tempted....I just know someone on the forum is going to give that special guy the special home he so deserves....Can't wait to see who it is!


----------



## Julie

He is darling--
I had a cat as a kid just like this..............BUT along with a front "peg leg" as well. Believe it or not,that cat did just fine with 2 legs on one side and a front short peg leg.

I have a special needs child,why not a special needs dog too? HMM..
Is he a reduced price or what is the deal financially? Geri:ear: Can you pm me?


----------



## Thumper

I have a friend who's havanese had a major leg injury when he was a puppy and has a hind leg several inches shorter than the rest and he is just as happy and fun loving and does perfectly fine on 3 legs, what a sweet baby, I do not think that is reason enough to put a dog down  I'm glad to hear he will have a shot at a full, happy life.

Kara


----------



## prairie

*Special Puppy*

I am the breeder of the puppy with the hind foot that was bit off. His mom was a first time mom and didn't know what was happening and turned around and bit at the source of her pain. As you can tell from the pictures he is very healthy and happy puppy in spite of his injury.

I am not looking for any money for this little guy, only a special home for him. He will be 4 weeks old on Tuesday. I figure he will need some kind of bootie for his foot with some padding inside so he doesn't rub the stump raw while trying to walk on it. He is up and walking around, but a little unbalanced when trying to go fast. He will learn to compensate as he has known nothing else. My vet thought I should put him to sleep, but he deserves a life with someone who will love him as he is. If interested, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## prairie

*Special Puppy*

No he wasn't separated from his mom and he is still nursing. She is a good mother now.



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I am guessing the mother nursed and cared for him with the other puppies, or was he separated? He is darling..


----------



## krandall

Julie said:


> He is darling--
> I had a cat as a kid just like this..............BUT along with a front "peg leg" as well. Believe it or not,that cat did just fine with 2 legs on one side and a front short peg leg.
> 
> I have a special needs child,why not a special needs dog too? HMM..
> Is he a reduced price or what is the deal financially? Geri:ear: Can you pm me?


Plus you do therapy dog stuff with Vinnie. Can you just imagine how great it would be for a special needs puppy to be a therapy dog?!?!


----------



## krandall

prairie said:


> I am the breeder of the puppy with the hind foot that was bit off. His mom was a first time mom and didn't know what was happening and turned around and bit at the source of her pain. As you can tell from the pictures he is very healthy and happy puppy in spite of his injury.
> 
> I am not looking for any money for this little guy, only a special home for him. He will be 4 weeks old on Tuesday. I figure he will need some kind of bootie for his foot with some padding inside so he doesn't rub the stump raw while trying to walk on it. He is up and walking around, but a little unbalanced when trying to go fast. He will learn to compensate as he has known nothing else. My vet thought I should put him to sleep, but he deserves a life with someone who will love him as he is. If interested, please contact me at [email protected]


I'm just shocked that a vet would suggest putting this little love down, considering how well dogs and cats do on three legs. As far as I can see, the very WORST outcome is that, at some point, if there was no way to protect the stump, he might need to have the leg amputated up higher. But adult dogs who are hit by cars have amputations all the time, and adjust very easily. I would think the adjustment would be much easier for a pup like that from birth!

I think you did exactly the right thing, and I KNOW you'll find the perfect forever home for him!!!:hug:


----------



## Julie

He is absolutely adorable and the little leg/paw doesn't really make me a bit concerned. I think he would do very well and would likely need a little cover for his stump to protect it from bumping etc.and actually--I wonder if they don't have a little prosthetic for a guy like this? I work for a vet and actually am going to ask him about it,just so I'll know.

Now that I think about it more--we had a cat do this same thing with her first litter. The kitten had it's foot chewed off,but it did well. I had forgotten about that.

Anyway--my husband is not 100% on board,like I would like him to be,so I hope someone else can give him a perfect home. Please speak up if you can love and care for this cute little guy. He is absolutely a doll! :kiss: Perfection is in the eye of the beholder,I know.....but I think he is perfect! :kiss:


----------



## prairie

*Special Puppy*

I was thinking that if he had some kind of padding in a little doggie boot that would protect the stump so it doesn't become raw. He is trying to walk on it now, but once he is up and running around in the yard or hard floor it is going to hurt it without some kind of protection. I do have a lady very interested in him. I will post a picture of his sire and dam who both have their health testing done.



Julie said:


> He is absolutely adorable and the little leg/paw doesn't really make me a bit concerned. I think he would do very well and would likely need a little cover for his stump to protect it from bumping etc.and actually--I wonder if they don't have a little prosthetic for a guy like this? I work for a vet and actually am going to ask him about it,just so I'll know.
> 
> Now that I think about it more--we had a cat do this same thing with her first litter. The kitten had it's foot chewed off,but it did well. I had forgotten about that.
> 
> Anyway--my husband is not 100% on board,like I would like him to be,so I hope someone else can give him a perfect home. Please speak up if you can love and care for this cute little guy. He is absolutely a doll! :kiss: Perfection is in the eye of the beholder,I know.....but I think he is perfect! :kiss:


----------



## prairie

*Special Puppy*

Here is his sire and dam

Latte and Olive


----------



## pjewel

Linda, Olive is gorgeous! Her body structure reminds me of Milo. Caramel Macchiato (Latte) is Ruby's sire.


----------



## Kathie

*My New Puppy!*

Prairiwinds "special" little boy will soon be Abby's little brother! :whoo::whoo:

Am I excited? :biggrin1: Can't wait until April when we get our little boy!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Kathie, I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. I'm so happy for him that he'll have a special home, and for you. And how lucky are we that we'll get to watch him grow up.


----------



## trueblue

Kathie said:


> Prairiwinds "special" little boy will soon be Abby's little brother! :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Am I excited? :biggrin1: Can't wait until April when we get our little boy!


So exciting!! He's adorable, and you are so lucky!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my what a beautiful furball! He is just precious. Wish my plate was not so full I would adopt him in a heartbeat.


----------



## trueblue

Oh, and Linda...:boink: how about sharing some pics of his littermates?


----------



## pjewel

trueblue said:


> Oh, and Linda...:boink: how about sharing some pics of his littermates?


ound: ound: ound:

Oh you masochist, you.


----------



## clare

*Happy news!*



Kathie said:


> Prairiwinds "special" little boy will soon be Abby's little brother! :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Am I excited? :biggrin1: Can't wait until April when we get our little boy!


Well this is great and happy news, after much sadness.Looking forward to hearing and seeing all this little fellows adventures.And can't wait to hear what you are going to call him.Hope Abby is happy about it!


----------



## dbeech

Such wonderful happy news...we could sure needed some happiness on the forum today. Congrats, Kathie, we look forward to seeing the special boy as grows up.


----------



## luv3havs

wonderful news! And we get to watch the handsome boy grow up!


----------



## Rita Nelson

This is just the best news. We certainly could use some on the forum. It will be so exciting to watch the little fellow grow up. I'M SO HAPPY ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shimpli

I was watching this baby too but I am more than happy to know he will have a special home and a wonderful big sister. Great !!


----------



## Alexa

Yeah! Great news. So excited that we'll be able to follow him growing up!


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Prairiwinds "special" little boy will soon be Abby's little brother! :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Am I excited? :biggrin1: Can't wait until April when we get our little boy!


That's awesome, Kathie!!! I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## Missy

Kathie!!! Abby!!! what a wonderful thread.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Kathie, you sly one, you!!  This is terrific news - knowing that he will be going to a great home and that we will get to watch him grow! And I agree, we needed to hear something like this right about now!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Congratulations Kathie and Abby:whoo: You are so lucky to get a special, special boy, he's adorable.
Guess I missed your post when I was posting.:sorry::sorry:
He sure is lucky to be going to a wonderful, loving home and having Abby for a big Sis is the frosting on the cake for sure.:grouphug:


----------



## hartman studio

Kathie-that's wonderful!!! Congrats on your new special little boy!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Kathie, that is SOO incredibly wonderful!! Congratulations! 

I do believe special hearts reside in those with special challenges in life, canine too. 
Great news! I am so happy to hear he'll be a part of our forum family!

Yay!

Kara


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay Kathie! I am so happy for you and Abby. I've been thinking about this puppy all day. I knew someone here would open their hearts to this little sweetheart. I'm sure he will return that love to you tenfold. Congratulations!


----------



## galaxie

Kathie, congratulations! Although I must say, I'm jealous. Tim and I have been talking all day and hmmming over if we could adopt him.

I am thrilled he's going to have such a wonderful home and mommy!


----------



## LilyMyLove

Congrats Kathie, he's a doll! What a great thing you are doing, and so glad we will all get to see him grow up!


----------



## Ninja

Kathie- Thats soo great  I am so happy he found a wonderful home and we all get to watch him grow. This is such great news!!!


----------



## prairie

*Special Puppy*

He only has one littermate, a little female. Here is a picture of her.



trueblue said:


> Oh, and Linda...:boink: how about sharing some pics of his littermates?


----------



## Sheri

Awesome news!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, everyone! Now I need help on names. I've had a girl's name picked out for years but have never even thought of getting a boy! I'm looking forward to my little loverboy!
Ideas?


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Thanks, everyone! Now I need help on names. I've had a girl's name picked out for years but have never even thought of getting a boy! I'm looking forward to my little loverboy!
> Ideas?


What about Prairiwinds Special Edition? You could call him Eddie.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Congratulations! That is wonderful news. I have been down all day because of Oliver. He is simply adorable and it will be great to see him grow up. I am sure he will bring you lots and lots of joy.


----------



## kudo2u

Yay Kathie!!!!

I was going to contact Linda tomorrow, after speaking with my vet. Guess I'm too slow... DH and I have been talking about this all day. He was on-board, but only after we talked to our vet about what sort of covering we would need for the back leg.

I am so happy and excited for you (and slightly jealous). What a cute little guy, and I know you will provide the perfect home for him!

I really like Karen's name, too. Eddie seems perfect!


----------



## pjewel

prairie said:


> He only has one littermate, a little female. Here is a picture of her.


OMG, she's gorgeous!


----------



## pjewel

Achilles would be very fitting. The hero of the Trojan War . . . all but invincible.


----------



## Kathie

Karen, I love your idea but don't care for the name Eddie! (sorry to those who have an Eddie in your lives) That just made me think of that cute Jack Russell named Eddie on Frasier! More ideas?


----------



## dodrop82

:biggrin1:Congratulations Kathie! I'm soooo happy for all of you!:clap2:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How wonderful for you Kathie..he is a doll and I know you will enjoy having a puppy. Chance?


----------



## dodrop82

Keno was a favorite of mine...had I had a boy...and had I any choice in the name...(pronounced like Keenoe).


----------



## Thumper

I think you should wait til you spend a few days with him and the name will certainly come to you through his personality 

Kara


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Kathie he is adorable- Huge congrats!
How about the name "Able"- because he will be ABLE to do anything with your love and guidance.... plus he is adorABLE!
plus I think Abbie and Able sounds pretty cute together!


----------



## wavlngth

What a cute little guy. Congrats Kathie! We are looking for another Havanese but we were too late on this little guy. If anyone hears of a similar circumstance, PM me.

Tim


----------



## andra

Congratulations  I am just thrilled that this little pup has a home waiting for him!!

I am not good at names. The only ones I can think of off the top of my head are "Tyler" or "Taylor" or "Niko" or "Christo" and I am not even that keen on them LOL. I like the idea of waiting to meet him and maybe you will be inspired. And asking the breeder for suggestions since she is watching him grow...you can then have a few options to choose from in addition to suggestions here.

Good luck!

andra


----------



## krandall

MopTop Havanese said:


> Kathie he is adorable- Huge congrats!
> How about the name "Able"- because he will be ABLE to do anything with your love and guidance.... plus he is adorABLE!
> plus I think Abbie and Able sounds pretty cute together!


That's really cute!


----------



## irnfit

So happy for you both, and for us. I can't wait to see how his colors change and hear all about his antics with his big sister. Oh, and see lots of pics.


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations! What a lucky boy to have such a loving family find him.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for all the suggestions! Maybe I will wait until we get him but it will drive me crazy until he has a name! I am not the most patient person in the world. I'm wondering how people wait for months or years to get their puppy - I only have a few weeks and am getting antsy! Linda and I talked about April 8th but don't think that is firm.

I've already pulled out a little royal blue collar for him to come home in! I have a basket of collars, harness, leashes, etc. One collar that belonged to my beloved red toy poodle, Ginger, is in there and is so ratty-looking I would never put it on another dog but just can't bear to part with it!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathie, I have been away and this was the first thread and I started reading and then there you were....Congrats. I think he was meant for you. I am so happy for you. It will be fun to watch him grow up and hear what Abby thinks of him. I hope you have a camera handy most times, pictures you know we need pictures and well you know we do need more pictures of Abby too.


----------



## galaxie

Kathie - Tim suggests the name "Captain." He immediately thought of a pirate captain with a peg leg. LOL I think it's cute!


----------



## Kathie

I'm getting the camera warmed up! Abby is a little stinker when it comes to pictures and always walks away or turns her head just as I am snapping the pic! Maybe her little brother will keep her in line!

BTW, I love your new avatar and your signature pic!


----------



## Kathie

I like that, too, Natalie! Too bad he has patches on both eyes and not just one! Tell Tim I like his idea and will put that on my list! Am I mixing up a Captain and a pirate? LOL


----------



## Suzi

Congratulations Kathy He really does need a special name something just right I will rack my brain  The only one I can think of is" Lucky" not quite right I love the name Bailey.


----------



## pjewel

I think Able (Abel) and Captain are both adorable. How about Tucker because I think he's going to tucker you out.


----------



## pjewel

Or Beckett, or Bentley, having no particular significance.


----------



## Kathie

Tucker is going on my list and you're right - he is going to tucker me out!!!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Kathie and Abby! I'm very disappointed he isn't coming to my house....husband's are such sticks-in-the-mud sometimes......but I am very happy for you and Abby. He is absolutely adorable and will do very well with you I'm sure.

I had to work this afternoon and talked to Doc a bit about this sweet lil' guy. Doc says he has quite a few dogs as clients with 3 legs and they do very well. He says it really isn't all that uncommon to have a mother accidently chew a paw off,especially first time mother's...and he says....."I know he'll make a great pet for someone".When asked about a prosthetic he said...he doesn't know for certain,but would not be surprised if there is one out there on the market. He had an emergency and had to go--but otherwise I would of liked to have chatted more with him. Anyway--I wanted to pass that on......

Congrats!


----------



## Julie

Linda--that is an adorable little female pup--:kiss:
Olive has absolutely stunning coloring................


----------



## Julie

How about Andy? Abby and Andy?


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Julie! If you get the chance - pick your vet's brain some more! We are hoping that over time it will toughen up and he won't need anything but in the meantime I'm open to suggestions. I'm not too familiar with boots since we don't need them down south but if anyone knows of a good one that stays on well, I would appreciate the input.

It is no surprise he is a beauty with two such gorgeous parents!


----------



## Julie

I sure will Kathie. That's one of my perks for working for a great vet! 

If he was coming to my home I would of probably devised a bandage padded wrap that would be covered my a piece of leather at the tip...maybe just tying it up under the tummy and across the back.....kinda like a sling. Know what I mean?

Doc did say that they get used to 3 legs fairly quickly and most times do not put it down with normal walking.....but often do to try to run and things of that sort. When I asked about covering his little stump....he said that probably is not necessary...but you would have to wait and see. He did say that in an accident--when ampitation is done--it is usually much higher up to avoid just this type of thing we are talking about.....but assured me that he has adult dogs missing a paw doing just fine without any wrap or anything.


----------



## Suzi

I was thinking something could be made to fit his back leg something like this picture and the velcro would help hold the shoe on.


----------



## pjewel

Suzi, that looks really good, but I have to wonder whether he'd try to bite it off.


----------



## TilliesMom

coming late to this thread .. I am SO overjoyed that this special little boy has found his forever home with you, Kathie and Abby!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer2:
I am so looking forward to sharing in the fun and antics as this litttle guy grows up!!
Yippppppeeeeee!


----------



## Kathie

Suzi, that does look like it would stay on well but I have the same question as Geri - will he try to bite it off? But, that question is there with anything we put on him. I guess we'll just have to experiment! I think the less noticeable the better then he won't be as likely to bite at it. So, I'm thinking something small & lightweight. So many things swirling around in my head!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I am so glad I missed this thread until now. I don't need any more temptation. Congrats Kathie & Abby on adopting this lovely little guy! 

My beloved, late golden retriever, Vinnie, was missing an ear flap that his dam tore off while cleaning off the birth sac. He was her first born in her first litter, too. 

Physical imperfections only emphasize the true beauty of a soul.


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Kathie, Abby is going to love having a playmate. Can't wait to watch him grow up, take a ton of pictures.


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Kathie and Abby on your new addition. I love the name Achilles.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Glad to hear your warming up your camera!!!! I am so excited for you. I could be that you'll just have to wait and see how he uses that leg. I think this maybe one of those things where how he uses it will be the key. Often dogs who have had accidents part of the blood supply is cut off in part of the leg and it starts to die (the leg) so when they amputate they try to do it so it does not cause a problem for walking on three legs. This is not the case with you guy. He may not use the leg how we think, he may only use it to touch off, or jump. This is just my thinking but I would wait and see how he uses that leg and make for sure it is not causing problems with walking and standing. As for pictures my dogs are all now posing for pictures because they do not like the other getting all the attention, so maybe this will be the case with your pups. I am so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I forgot name suggestions!!! If your think Spanish/Cuban Ciro-Light of the sun, Neo-gift, Mateo-gift of God, Amado-beloved.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Kathie said:


> Tucker is going on my list and you're right - he is going to tucker me out!!!


Tucker's a GREAT name, but I'm not prejudiced in the least. LOL! Whatever name you decide on will be the perfect one for him. Congratulations and God Bless You.


----------



## Pipersmom

Some name ideas:

Baron or Evan -" young warrior"

Humphrey-"peaceful warrior"

Kenway-"brave or royal fighter"

my favorite:
Sosimo-Spanish boys name for "life"

It doesn't hurt to have lots of options to choose from.


----------



## clare

How about the name Boots [for obvious reasons]or Hoppity? What about Stumpy?Perhaps you need to get to know his character first before you name him.I made a mistake naming Dizzie to soon, as he turned out to be a very sensible Hav not in the least bit Dizzy!What ever you name him I'm so happy we will see him grow up on this forum.When I told DH about him he said,"Oh we could have him"to which I replied," well no we can't he is in America", so he said,"well I don't mind going over there and collecting him!"The lengths he will go to ,to get a holiday!!He was joking, he knew it was safe saying that we could have him,as it wouldn't be possible to get him here.


----------



## shimpli

I have two names, in Spanish and related to Cuba, but easy to pronounce. 
BONGO - Cuban percussion instrument consisting of a pair of drums attached to each other ( just like the Havanese to their owner... haha )

MAMBO - Cuban musical form and dance style. It means conversation with gods. 
Good luck and enjoy the name game !!

Here is a picture of a bongo:


----------



## mckennasedona

I just saw this thread. What an adorable boy!! Kathie, congratulations. He'll be wonderful addition to your family. I'm terrible with names so I can't help with that. My DH is very creative when it comes to prosthetics. I'll show him the photo and see what he says. You may not need anything though. The pup may decide for himself how or if he wants to use that leg. 
I can't imagine a vet wanting to euthanize him simply for missing a foot. If he were ill or had other major deformities yes, but not simply a foot. Who says we all have to be perfect to be worth loving.


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Suzi, that does look like it would stay on well but I have the same question as Geri - will he try to bite it off? But, that question is there with anything we put on him. I guess we'll just have to experiment! I think the less noticeable the better then he won't be as likely to bite at it. So, I'm thinking something small & lightweight. So many things swirling around in my head!!!


 We took Maddie to a elbow specialist I am sure their is someone in your area that can help figure out what to do. I do think if he is started young he will not know the difference. Has anyone talked to a specialist yet? 
With Maddie she will grow worse with age and more than likely loose use of her right front leg.


----------



## holt24

Kathy- I read this before your announcment and you have taken some of the sadness away~ This is a happy ending! Abby will be very excited I like Able and Achilles Congrats and I can't wait to read about this lil guy!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for all the names and the encouragement. I had an email from Linda, the breeder, today and she said she would make a video in a week or so. I can hardly wait to see him walking around! She said he is walking around on his little stump and doing pretty well. He's only four weeks old tomorrow so he's got lots of time to practice!

You guys have come up with some great names. Is Ciro pronounced Cee-row? Lots of good ones to think about. DH is no help at all! I'd ask my grandchildren (6 & 4) but would be afraid of what they might come up with!


----------



## pjewel

I can't wait to see the video. Yes, Ciro is pronounced See Row. You have weeks to try on names, and, in the end, when he comes home a totally different one might feel right. This is going to be a long wait for all of us.


----------



## Julie

Look what I found Kathie!!!

http://www.orthopets.com/gallery2a.htm

Hind-Paw 2-4

This is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Julie! I just looked it up and bookmarked it. We will have to see what the little guy needs but Linda said he's walking on it now so I have hopes that he might not need anything special but we won't know until we see him. 

Last night when I was wide-awake in bed I started thinking of a little spandex-fabric bootie that would have padding in the bottom. It should fit snug to his leg and be comfortable enough that he won't be biting at it trying to get it off. Does that sound feasible to you? We're thinking it will just be temporary until it toughens up.


----------



## holt24

me too can't wait for the video- why a week?! lol 

some other names Pups adapt fast but if you can come up with the name before he leaves the breeder and she is keeps calling him by it- he will already know who he is and be one less thing he has to learn when he gets home I did this with our schnauzer pups and by 9 wks they knew who they were and who their litter mates were.

Meaning for Archie:From Archibald - Noble and bold 
Meaning for Barclay:Birch meadow 
Meaning for Caleb:The bold one 
Meaning for Cicero:Chickpea 
Meaning for Cricket: A leaping insect 
Meaning for Dante:Lasting 
Meaning for Dunkin:From US food chain Dunkin Donuts. 
Meaning for Kaden:Fighter

ok there's a few suggestions- I can get carried away, Linda do you have suggestions on names? Mom and Dad are beautiful- what could that vet possibly be thinking?!


----------



## holt24

oh and yes be leary of what the 4 & 6 year olds come up with! haha when Ian was 5- now 15 he got to name his cat;/ her full name is : Soapy water take a bath suney Princess.

Leta called Vana - little one for awhile, then my husband and I came up with Havana White and Leta can't say Vana- sounds like Banana. The other day Russ asked Leta if she wanted a banana and Vana popped her head up like a meerkat lol ..


----------



## pjewel

Kathie said:


> Thanks, Julie! I just looked it up and bookmarked it. We will have to see what the little guy needs but Linda said he's walking on it now so I have hopes that he might not need anything special but we won't know until we see him.
> 
> Last night when I was wide-awake in bed I started thinking of a little spandex-fabric bootie that would have padding in the bottom. It should fit snug to his leg and be comfortable enough that he won't be biting at it trying to get it off. Does that sound feasible to you? We're thinking it will just be temporary until it toughens up.


That's funny. I was thinking the same thing about some kind of comfy spandex thing.


----------



## Julie

Just throwing this out there Kathie,as my mind can't stop thinking about your little guy......but in my head I always tend to come up with some ideas/items that would be re-purposed and inexpensive.

The finger of a man;s leather glove would get you the depth (you could alter as need be) and still have the protection of the leather on the tip of his leg....I just haven't figured out a way to hold it on yet without acting as a turniquet...something you will have to be very careful of or he could lose part of his leg. My sheltie Vinnie was in a leg cast for months and I bagged his cast every single time he went outside. I used those little girl soft plushie type hair ties because they were easily visible so we didn't forget it and it was less restricting and tight as a typical rubberband. Anyway----I'm just thinking out loud here and coming up with ideas.


----------



## Kathie

Pipersmom said:


> Some name ideas:
> 
> Baron or Evan -" young warrior"
> 
> Humphrey-"peaceful warrior"
> 
> Kenway-"brave or royal fighter"
> 
> my favorite:
> Sosimo-Spanish boys name for "life"
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have lots of options to choose from.


Julie, how do you pronounce Sosimo - what syllables have the accents? I really like that but I've got a short list of 10 - 12 now so maybe I can get it narrowed down! A nickname could be Sosi.


----------



## Julie

I kinda like Dante.....


----------



## Julie

You guys are talking about a spandex bandage thing----made me just think of this....they do make a tube out of a spandex-type woven bandage where the top and the bottom are open. My husband used it on a finger and it stretches to adjust to size. Heck! Maybe that is all you need....a little of that good vet mesh tape,a piece of gauze and that tube stuff.


----------



## Kathie

You guys are great! With all this brainstorming we should come up with a great solution. Julie, are you talking about something that you can get at the drugstore? I think I saw something like that once. Just close up the bottom with something and put some cotton inside for the stump to rest on?

I also thought of a glove but was thinking latex since they're stretchy but haven't quite figured out how to hold it on. You're right, Julie, don't want to get it too tight and cut off the circulation. This little guy doesn't realize how many people he's got rooting for him!


----------



## kudo2u

Here is a link for booties made specifically for dogs who have lost a portion of their leg. They come in many sizes, so you should be able to find some for your little guy.

And since they sell them in pairs, you can have one to wear and one in the wash!

It's the top pair on the link.

http://tammyandteddys.com/products.php


----------



## LilyMyLove

I think something with a "B" would be cute to play off of te strong "B" sound in Abby. I love the name Bennett, you could call him Benny!


----------



## Cherin36

I am soooo happy to hear this little boy found a home! I was really hoping like everyone else that someone here would adopt him. My husband grew up with a dog that only had 3 legs and said it was no big deal. The dog learned how to manage with the legs he had. Kudos to the breeder for not putting him to sleep. Kathie, congratulations on your new little guy! I can't wait to see him grow up!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathy, Ciro is 'Seer ro'. Wow, so many great name suggestions. I know you will come up with one you love. A video thats wonderful.


----------



## pjewel

OMG, look at the second testimonial from Jeanne. I think this might be the answer. http://tammyandteddys.com/testimonials.htm


----------



## shimpli

Kathie said:


> Julie, how do you pronounce Sosimo - what syllables have the accents? I really like that but I've got a short list of 10 - 12 now so maybe I can get it narrowed down! A nickname could be Sosi.


I think Sosimo is pronounced: so-SEE-mo with the accent in see. Let's see what Julie says. Sorry for answering for her.


----------



## Kathie

Geri, I read that it sounds like it might be the perfect thing! He will be growing fast these next few months so it may be hard to keep up with him. We'll see what Linda thinks. She will know better what he needs. I can't wait to see the video!

Teresita, I love your laughing picture of Ache - she is such a doll! Thanks for the pronunciation. I was putting it on the first syllable! There are several names I like but even though he won't help find a name DH sure is good at shooting down the ones I come up with!!!:brick:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Some of my favorite names: 

Miles
Sam
Bailey
Jake
Max
Tyler


----------



## Kathie

Thanks! A few of those are on my favorite's list, too! I really like Tucker but there are already at least two Tuckers on this forum! I'm trying for something either original or at least not used on the forum. Not an easy assignment!


----------



## Suzi

LilyMyLove said:


> I think something with a "B" would be cute to play off of te strong "B" sound in Abby. I love the name Bennett, you could call him Benny!


 How about Benji


----------



## Rita Nelson

If Tucker ever gets a little brother his name will be Henry. Unless the name just doesn't fit. It's so much fun naming the little guys.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathie, I think most DH's are good at telling us what they don't like easier then thinking up what they do. Mine is often like that. My vet sugggested the name Yogi because we had a Boo Boo and Poohkey, so she said if we named him Yogi we would have three bears and our cat is Goldie (she came with the name). My DH like this, I was going to call him Puff because he is all hair (big texas hair) but we use that for his nickname.


----------



## Kathie

Rita, I was thinking of Henry, too, but DH wanted to call him Hank if we named him Henry. That was his dad's name! 

Robbie, that is interesting to hear how people came to choose the names of their pets. Maybe that would make a good thread!


----------



## KSC

Ooo I love the name game...especially for such a special one...I only came up with one "Seuss" as in Dr. Seuss...he was always so good at creating the most magical of creatures...


----------



## Jan D

I like Willie and Wiley


----------



## Rita Nelson

Kathie said:


> Rita, I was thinking of Henry, too, but DH wanted to call him Hank if we named him Henry. That was his dad's name!
> 
> Robbie, that is interesting to hear how people came to choose the names of their pets. Maybe that would make a good thread!


Kathy, we seem to think alike when it comes to names. Can't wait to hear what the little fellow's name will be.


----------



## galaxie

Kathie said:


> I like that, too, Natalie! Too bad he has patches on both eyes and not just one! Tell Tim I like his idea and will put that on my list! Am I mixing up a Captain and a pirate? LOL


A Pirate Captain would have an eye patch and a peg leg! All you need is a parrot and the puppy pirate captain trifecta would be complete!

eace:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Here is one of my favorite names, that I don't think I have seen on the forum, and I have already used it for my parrot so can't use it again *when* Augie gets a brother  : Gabe. His full name is Gabriel. He calls himself Gabriel, Gabe or Gabri. I also like Noah and Jonah.

Poor Augie didn't have a name for a month. We tried all sorts of names on him. In the meantime, I called him Havanese. He still frequently gets called Havanese.
Robbie, he almost ended up Yogi.


----------



## rdanielle

He's such a handsome boy! So glad there is a happy ending for him  Congrats Kathie!


----------



## Laurief

Kathie - I am so happy for you. That boy looks so precious!! 
My first thought was a pirate - with the "peg" leg 

Captain Jack Sparrow came to mind. 

Whatever you name him - I know he will be loved and spoiled!!!


----------



## Suzi

* Beethoven* Is that how it is spelled does not look right 
* Pawpie* Pawpee


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Has anyone suggested Ahab? I think that's kinda cute. Captain Ahab was a peg-legged fellow.


----------



## mckennasedona

Cute name suggestions. If you are an NCIS fan, you already have an Abby, you could call him Sciutto (the character's last name) or McGee.....


----------



## Kathie

Yes, another GA family who are NCIS fans, too, named their two Havs Gibbs and Probie! I liked that. Maybe a McGee but not too crazy about Sciutto! This is driving me nuts! I want him to have the "perfect" name but too many to choose from. Ask my DH - I am the most indecisive person in the world!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, I like McGee.  I don't watch NCIS - is this McGee character decent?  

Ha - Kathie - my husband says the same thing about me! He was getting quite impatient by the time we gave Augie a name.


----------



## holt24

What about : Trey or Tres lol


----------



## Kathie

Actually, when I woke up this morning the name Bijou popped into my head just out of the blue! I kind of liked it, though. It's French, too! LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Hehe, You have time, but this is ohhhhh, so fun! My DH says I am too quick, it does not matter he will slow me down by going through a long drawn out process of pros and cons and expect me to discuss them all.LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

I am reading a book by Dana Jennings and his dog is named Bijou!! LOL
I love McGee and Jack Sparrow... if we were to ever get a second dog I would like to name him Max or Cashew ..


----------



## holt24

I like it years ago I knew a little Bichon names Bijou


----------



## pjewel

Gee I should have named Ruby Cashew . . . she is a nut! ound:


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> Gee I should have named Ruby Cashew . . . she is a nut! ound:


ound:ound: good one.

Gucci's name suits her, I should've named her snotty socialite with her peers (because she is a snot with other dogs..she loves humans, but is bitchy with other dogs, I"m not in denial over it anymore....she really thinks her bootie don't stink) lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

> Oh, I like McGee. I don't watch NCIS - is this McGee character decent?


Yes, he is. Very smart too. 

Bijou is a cute name. I'm betting the name won't come to you until you hold him in your arms. It's fun to play the name game though.


----------



## pjewel

You can always start calling him the names you like when he gets there and see what he responds to. Bijou is cute.


----------



## shimpli

Bijou is really cute. I am liking this name game. I am taking notes for my next Hav. haha What about UNICO... pronounced oo-nee co with the accent in oo. It means unique, extraordinary.


----------



## Kathie

I agree, Teresita - this is fun! I keep adding names to my list making it even harder to choose, though. I wanted to be able to give Linda a name so she could start using it but I may end up having to wait until I see him. I have asked her if she can tell his personality yet but haven't heard back. He is still pretty young - he just turned 4 weeks today!


----------



## Julie

In answer to your question about the tube gauze I spoke of----yes,it is available at a pharmacy,like Walgreens.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thought of another one. There is a little Hav in town, one of the three we have met, shy though. His name is Cuba - pronounced Kooba. I remember his name because I thought it was cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thumper said:


> ound:ound: good one.
> 
> Gucci's name suits her, I should've named her snotty socialite (because she is a snot, I"m not in denial over it anymore....*she really thinks her bootie don't stink)* lol
> 
> Kara


And I'll bet it *don't*!!! ound:ound:


----------



## waybrook

I am so happy for you Kathie - what a wonderful life this little guy will have with your family!

Winston has alway been one of my favorite boy names. Churchill overcame alot of obstacles in his life just like your little guy will!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Kathie said:


> Prairiwinds "special" little boy will soon be Abby's little brother! :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Am I excited? :biggrin1: Can't wait until April when we get our little boy!


Congrats Kathie and Abby!!!! he is beautiful and I can't wait to watch him grow up!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

trueblue said:


> Oh, and Linda...:boink: how about sharing some pics of his littermates?


Yeah, great idea!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

prairie said:


> He only has one littermate, a little female. Here is a picture of her.


Oh she is so cute!!!!!


----------



## holt24

Bejou Prairiwinds Special Lil Jujube


----------



## evaofnc

Yay! I'm glad he found a home


----------



## Kathie

Thanks so much everyone! I think my brain is on overload! You are all full of great ideas and I appreciate your help so much. Trying to calm down a little so I can get some sleep before he gets here! Chime in if you think of anything else - I'm writing down each one that grabs me!


----------



## clare

What about Bobby [as he bobs up and down] Abby and Bobby kind of rolls off the tongue.
Tootsie or Paddy, continuing on the foot theme.
So many names one little pup.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

More Names: Gibbs, Riley, Scout

I love NCIS too!


----------



## Thumper

motherslittlehelper said:


> And I'll bet it *don't*!!! ound:ound:


I had to edit my original quote because I really didn't clarify, Gucci is sweet as can be to humans (unless she thinks they are trying to take her away from me, lol) but she's snotty with other DOGS, hence, the main reason she is still an only child, I'm afraid to traumatize a sibling....ound:

Course' her bootie don't stink, I WASH it.....ound: sheesh. They don't tell you that in the havanese puppy owner manual!! 

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl

ohh, a kiss on the forehead from me to this little guy. :kiss:
He looks like a charmer.
Any updated pics ?


----------



## Kathie

I'm narrowing down my name search but I got an email from my daughter saying she would ask the kids (4 & 6). I told her I was afraid to hear what they may come up with!

Kara, Abby usually just ignores other dogs so it will be interesting to see how she does. She does love Cicero, though, and she played with my daughter's little 5 lbs. cockapoo puppy last weekend. She didn't warm up to him until we'd been there a day and a half! So, I'm pretty sure she will end up loving our little guy after she gives him the cold shoulder for a day or two!

No updates yet but I'm hoping next week. Linda had said she would try to make a video in a week or so. I can't wait to see him in action!


----------



## pjewel

Kathie said:


> I'm narrowing down my name search but I got an email from my daughter saying she would ask the kids (4 & 6). I told her I was afraid to hear what they may come up with!
> 
> Kara, Abby usually just ignores other dogs so it will be interesting to see how she does. She does love Cicero, though, and she played with my daughter's little 5 lbs. cockapoo puppy last weekend. She didn't warm up to him until we'd been there a day and a half! So, I'm pretty sure she will end up loving our little guy after she gives him the cold shoulder for a day or two!
> 
> No updates yet but I'm hoping next week. Linda had said she would try to make a video in a week or so. *I can't wait to see him in action!*


Me too and I suspect we're not alone.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathie, My girl Misty came her in July of last year the first month she did not play with Yogi even once!!!!! Then slowly she started to bloom, today she not only plays several times aday with Yogi but, she loves balls and will play on her own and about two months ago started napping with my Lhasa (brave girl blind dogs startle) and playing with him also. So Abby will probably take you by surprise. Bringing a puppy in is often eaiser then another adult. It will be fun to watch.


----------



## hutsonshouse

Kathie said:


> Yes, another GA family who are NCIS fans, too, named their two Havs Gibbs and Probie! I liked that. Maybe a McGee but not too crazy about Sciutto! This is driving me nuts! I want him to have the "perfect" name but too many to choose from. Ask my DH - I am the most indecisive person in the world!


So excited you are getting the little fella! :whoo: I fell in love with him the moment I saw his pix. I like McGee. Then we could meet up for a play date and have the whole cast together 
Can't wait for the video and more pix!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Checking for any new pics of little "to be named later" 
No new pics yet?? Darn.
So, are you buying puppy stuff? Beds, crates, toys, treats, etc. I know it's way early but oh, the anticipation.


----------



## evaofnc

You could name him "Mitsu" (pronounced me and the "tsu" in "tsunami"). It means three in Japanese if counting things


----------



## clare

We had a cat called Mitsu, when I was a little girl.


----------



## Kathie

It has only been four days since I knew we were going to get him but it seems so much longer! I have a feeling the time is going to drag! I haven't gotten anything yet - we will be going to Charleston, SC to babysit the grandchildren about a week before we get him so I will be hitting the Pet Smart there! Now, we are really going to have toys all over the place! Abby is not happy unless her whole toy basket has been emptied!

We're still leaning toward McGee - even DH! Eva, thanks for sharing the name Mitsu and the meaning - I really like that. Hutsonshouse, that would be fun having an NCIS playdate!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love the sound of McGee! Enjoy your little ones in Charleston.


----------



## lfung5

Kathie,
Wow, I totally miss the good news! Congrats on getting this "no name" boy. He looks like such a doll. I can't wait to see the video. Ok, I have a very unusual name. For some reason I just love the name SMUCKERS!!!! I know I am weird, but anyone who would name their dog Scudder, would like Smuckers


----------



## eadn13

I love McGee, and he is a great character on NCIS (he is also known as Probie, cuz he was the newest member of the team). Now with NCIS you could go with Jethro, Leroy, Leon, Duckie, Mallard, Jimmy. I wanted Gibbs for our second puppy we got three weeks ago today!
But, we seem to be going with the Manchester United soccer club theme. We now have Rooney and Giggs. (Close enough to Gibbs, and all those g's fit him cuz he's gorgeous)
We got Rooney from Linda at Prairwind in November. He is a black & tan and has such a great temperament. A lover!! Congrats on getting a:cheer2: Prairiwind.


----------



## waybrook

hutsonshouse said:


> So excited you are getting the little fella! :whoo: I fell in love with him the moment I saw his pix. I like McGee. Then we could meet up for a play date and have the whole cast together
> Can't wait for the video and more pix!!!!


Where are you in GA? It would be nice to have a GA playdate for those of us in the southern region....


----------



## hutsonshouse

waybrook said:


> Where are you in GA? It would be nice to have a GA playdate for those of us in the southern region....


Donna, I am in the northern part of GA, about 25 miles north of ATL.


----------



## kelrobin

Congrats, Kathie . . . that little boy stole my heart the minute I saw him, but I was several days too late! Geri, thanks for posting about him, and Linda, so glad you saved him . . . he may become our mascot on here!!

And although I am a little partial to "Hank", I am having fun with the name game just to give you some more indecisiveness haha!


Alpha - brightest star in the constellation - nickname Alphie

Valor - Spanish for courage - nickname Val

Salvare - Latin for "Save" - nickname Sal

Sparian - Old English for "spared and left uninjured" - nickname Spari 

Simpatico - easy to get along with and Spanish for sympathetic - nickname Tico


----------



## gelbergirl

I like McGee, it's cute!


----------



## Kathie

"Simpatico - easy to get along with and Spanish for sympathetic - nickname Tico"

Kathy, I really like that! But, since DH has finally gotten on board for McGee he may not have an open mind now. We will see!

I appreciate all the suggestions and well-wishes. I'm wondering how I will ever be able to wait another month!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Kathie said:


> "Simpatico - easy to get along with and Spanish for sympathetic - nickname Tico"
> 
> Kathy, I really like that! But, since *DH has finally gotten on board for McGee *he may not have an open mind now. We will see!
> 
> I appreciate all the suggestions and well-wishes. I'm wondering how I will ever be able to wait another month!


I really like McGee!!!!


----------



## pjewel

I like McGee too, but what really matters is that you both do . . . and hopefully the little guy will as well.


----------



## Thumper

McGee is cute, I wonder if he'll have the witty and cocky attitude to match the real McGee???

I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait til' he comes home

Kara


,


----------



## Kathie

Not to mention, Abby!


----------



## davetgabby

Sorry I didn't follow this thread too far from the beginning. Glad to see someone like you Kathie, is taking him. God bless you Kathie. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Dave, I was wondering where you were?

I just got a call from my grandchildren with a few name suggestions: Smiley, Peanut, Zipper, and Mikey. Please remember they are 4 & 6 yrs. old. I asked my daughter if she did any coaching since Smiley was what she named one of our dogs years ago! She promised me the kids came up with these all on their own. At least twice in the conversation, Kate would say "Grandma, I really like Peanut!" LOL We did have a Mike once and I loved him so much. He was my very first dog after I was out on my own and he was a black toy poodle. Kate said she didn't like McGee. She was also very concerned about his leg with the missing foot. 

Anyway, now I am a little sorry I asked for their input!!!


----------



## Kathie

waybrook said:


> Where are you in GA? It would be nice to have a GA playdate for those of us in the southern region....


Donna, I guess we're the only ones in SOUTH GA! We'll have to have our own little playdate!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Kathie, you are soooo lucky to be getting that precious little guy. I am very excited for you, Abby and DH. I like McGee also. Can't wait for his arrival and plenty of pictures.


----------



## waybrook

Kathie said:


> Donna, I guess we're the only ones in SOUTH GA! We'll have to have our own little playdate!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kathie

We're only about an hour and a half away from you in the Waycross area. Will PM you about getting together. Maybe we can wait until McGee is here so you can see him, too.


----------



## prairie

*New pictures*

Here are new pictures taken today Kathie. McGee will be 5 weeks old tomorrow. He is up and walking around on all 4 legs.


----------



## prairie

*Picture*

And here is his little sister.


----------



## prairie

*Picture*

Somehow the picture didn't post.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Linda! He is absolutely stunning and I can hardly wait to hold him!

BTW, his sister is just beautiful, too. Is she smaller? Sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures!


----------



## prairie

Yes she is much smaller. I am thinking she will be about 8 lbs as an adult.


----------



## clare

McGee and his little sister are gorgeous! This is so exciting.I love seeing the pics.


----------



## mckennasedona

Awwww, he's adorable. What a sweet face. His sister is a beautiful little girl. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## pjewel

OMG, I'm in love with both of them. They're gorgeous! thanks for posting the photos Linda.


----------



## Pipersmom

They are too cute! I'm so excited for you Kathie, I don't know how you can stand waiting.


----------



## Suzi

How cute. How much longer before Mcgee arrives? It seems he is getting along well on all fours that's great!


----------



## Kathie

Linda & I had talked about April 8th. We have committed to babysitting the grandchildren in Charleston, SC for several days the first of April but asap after that! I hate to wait but DD & SIL are going on a mini-vacation and already have tickets! I guess Kate & Luke will help make the time go a little faster! I sure won't be rested up, though!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Pipersmom said:


> They are too cute! I'm so excited for you Kathie, I don't know how you can stand waiting.


DITTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sivi

I am so happy that this little boy found a home. Congratulations Kathy, I know this will be a win-win situation for all involved. I am happy and excited for you.


----------



## Grimnel

Aaww congrats, McGee is a great name, I was going to say Chester or Bailey


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathie, Mcgee is adorable!!!!!!! I know you can't wait!!!!!! The picture is like a teaser it makes you all the more excited. He has beautiful coloring.


----------



## Jan D

McGee and his sister are both soooo adorable I can't stand it! Lucky you Kathy!


----------



## Thumper

They are both SOOOO darn cute, and so TINY! Gosh, adorable!

The kids might be worried about the foot, but once they see he can handle his own and doesn't even acknowledge his difference from the norm, he will teach them a great life lesson on overcoming difficulties, dogs can teach us a new way to look at the world 

Soooo...is it McGee? Or is Peanut in the hat? 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kathie, I love McGee. But I thought I would throw some names in the hat. He looks so much like Jasper looked as a puppy. One of the names we thought of for Jas and his coloring was cappuccino. Pucci for short. (poochi) 

We had named Jasper Rudy before he came home. But he just wasn't a Rudy.

Other names we liked.

Clay
Clint
Augustus (Gus)
Che 
Woody
Wyley
Beau/Bo

I am so excited for you.


----------



## Kathie

Oops! We had thunderstorms and have had the computers unplugged. Missy, I wish I had heard Cappuccino (Poochie) before we decided on McGee! I know my husband would not change his mind once we decided! I told Linda to go ahead and start calling him McGee a couple of days ago so it is now official! I guess Kate will have to deal with not getting her name Peanut chosen!

I'm trying not too successfully not to think of him every minute because I know the time will drag until he's here! Even though we've had dogs for our whole marriage it has actually been 25 yrs. since we've had a tiny puppy! So, I'm doing some reading up on training a new puppy!


----------



## Missy

Kathie, my all time favorite book was housetraining for dummies.


----------



## Kathie

I may need to get that book! I think I remember all the things to do and I've read so much here on the forum that I should be an expert, right?

The plan is to put him in his crate next to my bed and then when he fusses I will take him outside during the night. Glad my bedroom is downstairs! I will be doing this all on my own since DH has been sleeping upstairs to be near my dad's bedroom (Alzheimers) He's got enough on his hands up there at night! Hopefully, McGee will sleep more than my dad does!!!


----------



## prairie

*McGee Video*

I just put a couple of videos up so you can see how well McGee is walking. Go and take a look.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Ooops, where are the videos? Can't wait to see him..thanks Linda


----------



## prairie

Just go to the main page of the Forum and look for Fun Videos and McGee


----------

